# close call today



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Well Had a close call was trimming up some hardboard attempting to cut off some water damaged places as you can see in the picture when ZING the piece when flying thankfully I was standing off to the side, using a push stick so no fear of being hit thankfully but just a reminder even when you take precautions events are still possible.


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

I take it you were using a table saw, did the edge of the hardboard get pinched or go under the edge of the fence? Always gotta be careful with thinner material. I always put a piece on my fence and clamp it making sure it's tight against the table when ripping thinner materials for just that reason. Glad there were no injuries. More info on the incident would take this oops and turn it into a lesson for others new to woodworking. 

Regards
Randy


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Honestly Randy I wish I could give more information or maybe a explination of why it happened but honestly it happened so fast one thousands of a second I was feeding it threw the blade, the blade had just exited the back of the material the scrap fell to the floor and zing this piece ended up behind me and yes it was the table saw its an older model with any splitter or guards which I understand is not exactly recommended but alas I work with what I have.


----------



## johnk (Aug 29, 2008)

I had some issues with my table saw some time ago. One was an event similar to yours. Iwas also unhappy with the performance of my table saw as it appeared to be getting worse. I know a fellow woodworker who lent me his table saw alignment tool. I followed the tool instructions and found some very interesting things. It seems my eye, while using a square for setup, was pretty decent as far as verticle and horizontal alignment of the saw blade, fence, and miter gauge are concerned. However, various inaccuracies added up and not to my saws benefit. After the "precision" setup, I noticed smoother and more accurate performance from my saw.

I did buy less expensive saw/tool alignment equipment and it has helped with my band saw, jointer, and drill press as well. I now check my alignments every three months or before (and sometimes during) a large project. This may not be your issue but I hope it helps.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Well I think I figured out what caused it, I have used the saw to make atleast another 30+ cuts today without any issue, but I did notice by looking at the rest of the hardboard that it had a bow in the board so im betting I let up pressure just enough to allow the board to raise enough to skip on top of the blade.


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

The only guard i don't mind using is and overhead. The sloppy plastic guards never hold up that are mounted to the table itself. The bowed material probably just caught the blade just right and bye bye. Check to make sure the same tooth measures exactly the same on the front and back of your fence. Also with a new blade if there's a lot of saw scratch your fence, your blade or both could be out of alignment. If it pinches at the back of the blade it could contribute. I remember when i interviewed for a pattern maker and mold tech position that i ended up getting. I corrected my soon to be supervisor about aligning a table saw in the second interview in front of his boss, his bosses boss and the HR manager. Yes i'm a cocky bastid sometimes but fortune favors the bold more then luck favors the meek.


----------

